# Concrete tearout & tracked skids??



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Looked at a Kubota sv75 today & wondered how the tracks hold up to running over concrete chunks. A lot of the work I do is tear out & I'm always running over a chunk in the wrong place. I can see riding on top of one & sliding off & tearing the track... Or rebar... I run flat free Mcclarens know so don't really care about those issues, but that would have to change if I went with tracked machine. Any of you concrete guys running tracked skids?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep we do. We don't run over broken concrete though because along with it ruining tracks it's also a great way to destroy the undercarriage. We have a rule when it comes to running stuff over, if it's not snow, dirt or gravel you better not be on it.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Running over broken concrete isn't as bad as it might sound, just be careful and use your head. We run a T180 with a breaker and have never broken a track yet on concrete. Watch out for the sharp mountain size pieces and you'll be fine.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We do a lot of remove & replace work. Most of the time we use a track machine. Never had any problems.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

snocrete;1800428 said:


> We do a lot of remove & replace work. Most of the time we use a track machine. Never had any problems.


Remove old Asphalt and replace it with Salt resistant Concrete right???....:salute:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Defcon 5;1800470 said:


> Remove old Asphalt and replace it with Salt resistant Concrete right???....:salute:


Yes...resistant to hungry salt even.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks for the input guys. It'd be an owner operator type situation, so easier to control... Not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Once you own a track machine, you won't look back!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, won't look back unless your plowing snow!


----------

